# [HELP] Any AMD a10 laptops out there yet ?



## nikufellow (Aug 27, 2012)

My budget for a laptop is 35k+/- 5k am really amazed by the hp g6 2005ax - it is a power house on its own but having seen what trinity a8 can offer at such an affordable prices - i am forced to wait for the a10 models which will be arround 38-40k ,i assume, and will be more future proof . So what is your opinion guys should i wait or go for g62005 ax , will there be any a10 laptops coming to the market anytime soon - is it worth waiting ? (but it is taking like forever for a10 lappies to come out )
PS: i cannot buy online


----------



## duke123 (Aug 27, 2012)

with 38-40k you can get core i5 3rd gen with descent graphics.....


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 27, 2012)

Its the price of Hp g6 2005ax that makes it what it is. The price of a10 proccy will be higher and closer to i5 but the performance of i5(3rd gen) will still be higher, so it will make little sense really to wait for a10's. Get the g6 if you want that VFM it's arguably the best buy atm in that budget.


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks @duke123 and ashis247 for you replies - as i stated above my budget is 35k +/- 5k so an i5 3rd gen + gpu at this price will definitely outrun a10 is'nt it ? i so please suggest any such laptops


----------



## Abhi191 (Aug 27, 2012)

i5 3rd gen with gfx card start from around 45k with 7670 or gt630,, you may have to extend your budget by 5k more..!!!


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 27, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> thanks @duke123 and ashis247 for you replies - as i stated above my budget is 35k +/- 5k so an i5 3rd gen + gpu at this price will definitely outrun a10 is'nt it ? i so please suggest any such laptops


In terms of processing, yes the i5 will outrun the amd. But it depends on what you need. If you are not into high processing needs and/or need better gaming capabilities go for the amd i.e. g6 2005ax else go for the g6 2004tx or the new dell inspiron 15/14r. You may also go for the models w/o any discrete graphics as hd4000(3rd gen proccy) are good enough for basic gaming.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 27, 2012)

Seems, AMD is not keen to launch out too many A10 APU based Laptops,Globally.

Here in India, I think none of the manufacturers/vendors will bring out AMD A10 APU based Laptops,because of strategies by Intel...backdoor policies...nepotism...etc.

I am much sceptical about the launch of A10 laptops in India.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2012)

amd don't have control over their board partners. A10 laptop will straightforward step into Core i5. and most A10 will have a discrete GPU added by the laptop manufacturer.


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 28, 2012)

Abhi191 said:


> i5 3rd gen with gfx card start from around 45k with 7670 or gt630,, you may have to extend your budget by 5k more..!!!


bro that is the problem as i stated i cannot afford a 45k laptop if i could i would have opted HP G6 2016tx !




Ashish247 said:


> In terms of processing, yes the i5 will outrun the amd. But it depends on what you need. If you are not into high processing needs and/or need better gaming capabilities go for the amd i.e. g6 2005ax else go for the g6 2004tx or the new dell inspiron 15/14r. You may also go for the models w/o any discrete graphics as hd4000(3rd gen proccy) are good enough for basic gaming.



I would be gaming a bit but not a hardcore gamer but i assume that if a laptop is good for gaming then its allround performance wil also be good is'nt it ?
Any way i'd need a good GPU not the igpu that comes with IVB because i've already had my experiences with intel HD 3000 and dont want to fall for that again !



kg11sgbg said:


> Seems, AMD is not keen to launch out too many A10 APU based Laptops,Globally.
> 
> Here in India, I think none of the manufacturers/vendors will bring out AMD A10 APU based Laptops,because of strategies by Intel...backdoor policies...nepotism...etc.
> 
> I am much sceptical about the launch of A10 laptops in India.



Yup i've been waiting for quite some time now - its really sad - look at the reviews of 2005ax if a10 lappies were to launch with a reasonable price tag they would've been a massive hit i guees.



Sam said:


> amd don't have control over their board partners. A10 laptop will straightforward step into Core i5. and most A10 will have a discrete GPU added by the laptop manufacturer.



mate does that mean we will see a10 laptops anytime soon ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2012)

expect the price of A10 to be around 40k
and they should hit the markets in oct


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> *amd don't have control over their board partners.* A10 laptop will straightforward step into Core i5. and most A10 will have a discrete GPU added by the laptop manufacturer.



This is where Intel is always ahead.
I don't know what the marketing strategies of  AMD are?What is their marketing division doing?

What is ASUS doing ???


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 29, 2012)

nikufellow said:


> I would be gaming a bit but not a hardcore gamer but i assume that if a laptop is good for gaming then its allround performance wil also be good is'nt it ?
> Any way i'd need a good GPU not the igpu that comes with IVB because i've already had my experiences with intel HD 3000 and dont want to fall for that again !


Processor has less to do with gaming really. Even core i3 with a decent graphic card can do justice with games, it all depends on your needs as I said. Some applications like photoshop, maya etc need proccy with better capabilities(AFAIK). If you are a normal user(like me)
 i.e. programming, surfing, gaming, you can very well go for the a8. And i really dont know much about a10 but from what i've read it is still below i5 in terms of benchmarks.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2012)

A10 is just a higher clocked A8. only thing that matters is A10's GPU, HD7660 is almost as fast as GT630 which is just a notch below 7670. so A10 will be sufficient for moderate gaming without any added GPU.


----------



## Ashish247 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> A10 is just a higher clocked A8. only thing that matters is A10's GPU, HD7660 is almost as fast as GT630 which is just a notch below 7670. so A10 will be sufficient for moderate gaming without any added GPU.



Then it should be able to run most of the games at low atleast. But again the price may be close to 35k(w/o discrete graphics)? Also, will the GPU perform better as it is integrated, like lower temperatures?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2012)

problem is manufacturers will almost always bundle a GPU with A10 unless it is HP (Probook) and rarely Samsung. The added GPU shoots price past Core i5 based laptop and the latter ones beats A10 to death in first round. G6 2005AX has a single fan to cool APU and GPU (7670 and not 7640) so it does double duty, heats up. A10 means APU only so yes most likely less heating and most importantly more battery backup. But if HP launches probook with A10, it'll surely cost lot more than even Samsung Series 3.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 2, 2012)

Admitting for the *HIGH PRICE* Rs.38,970/-(Rs.37,630/- in FLIPKART)of this one :--->SAMSUNG NP355V5C-S03IN specs. ;  SAMSUNG NP355V5C-S03IN product overview & price
Still it's a better deal than HP G6-2005AX laptop.
I think so.

*@Sam* my Friend,expert suggestions required.


----------



## Saakaar (Sep 2, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Admitting for the *HIGH PRICE* Rs.38,970/-(Rs.37,630/- in FLIPKART)of this one :--->SAMSUNG NP355V5C-S03IN specs. ;  SAMSUNG NP355V5C-S03IN product overview & price
> Still it's a better deal than HP G6-2005AX laptop.
> I think so.
> .



Hi Kg, this was one of the laptop that I had my views on but i opted for g6 2005ax after much expert advice and reviews..
The reason I did not buy this one were -

1. 6gb ram makes no sense even on high end games. 4 is more than enough, really.
2.  It has 1 gb gpu compared 1+.5 of hp one. In recent times the crossfiring ability of amd has increased dramatically. No more bugs and glitches. so 1.5 is really 1.5
3. NO 3.0 port in samsung one.
4. Samsung one is heavier. 
5. The price difference.
6. Did not like the looks of samsung one.
7. Only 1 year warranty with samsung one. I have got 3 years warrant with HP one in 35k total.
8. Poor sutomer support of samsung
9. NO turbo technology ( 1.9 >> 2.8) in the samsung laptop
10. Much better touchpad in the HP one.

This was how I came to the HP laptop.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2012)

corrections:



Saakaar said:


> 2.  It has 1 gb gpu compared 1+.5 of hp one. In recent times the crossfiring ability of amd has increased dramatically. No more bugs and glitches. so 1.5 is really 1.5 ---> Samsung offers 1.5GB too. 512MB is shared memory for 7640 and it is there irrespective of manufacturer.
> 4. Samsung one is heavier. ---> usually Samsung laptops are light and don't trust flipkart figures.
> 7. Only 1 year warranty with samsung one. I have got 3 years warrant with HP one in 35k total. ---> extended warranty is possible in case of Samsung i guess. mayn't be free like ome.
> 9. NO turbo technology ( 1.9 >> 2.8) in the samsung laptop ---> all A8 have turbo. Samsung too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 3, 2012)

^^ Also SAMSUNG provides the *Windows-OS DVD(Original Genuine)*,which is not provided by HP.

This is one of a great feature for SAMSUNG laptops/notebooks purchase...

Though I am not undermining HP either...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2012)

Windows OS DVD? are you sure? AFAIK they provide recovery discs but original dvd, well maybe thats why the laptop cost 5k more.


----------



## Abhi191 (Sep 3, 2012)

One more correction.



Saakaar said:


> 3. NO 3.0 port in samsung one. --> It has, infact 2 of them(Samsung website says so..)



But yeah still I dont think its a better deal than HP..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> Windows OS DVD? are you sure? AFAIK they provide recovery discs but original dvd, well maybe thats why the laptop cost 5k more.


Yes,Sam have a look at the Tech specs. of various laptops by SAMSUNG,they have clearly stated as :--->
.
.
.
Software
*Standard DVD	 OS DVD* 
Installed S/W	 Easy Partition Manager
Samsung Support Centre
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 
Easy File share
Easy Content Share 
Cyberlink Youcam 
Control Centre
Easy Migration	 
Features and specifications are subject to change without prior notification.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2012)

i hope Samsung is not misleading peoples here. will do some checking around as this can turn out to be a recovery disc.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2012)

Samsung extended warranty for 2 yrs costs 4k IIRC.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2012)

but some selected Samsung laptop get 1year free warranty. I checked and the Samsung A8 doesn't qualify for this or is not added to the list yet as it says A4 and A6 only.


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

Hmmmmm semms like there are no amd a10's out there yet  i still belive that you could get a far better gaming machine at the price of  a 3rd gen i5 + 630m if it comes with a10 + 7660G ! So i'd wait for either G6 2002 ax or 6475b probook from HP  thanks for all your replies guys !


----------



## sripathy (Sep 13, 2012)

HP has introduced a laptop m6-1035dx which has great features and good reviews. Waiting to see this in India.

HP - Pavilion 15.6" Laptop - 6GB Memory - 640GB Hard Drive - Midnight Black - m6-1035dx

Can anyone tell Why this laptop gives more battery life 6-7 hours than the A8 2005ax


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ don't go by battery life listed in shopping sites. 2005AX offer 1.5 to 6.5hr battery backup depending how you use it. keep it idle and battery backup may even touch 8hrs. moreover the laptop you linked lacks a discrete GPU so will offer more backup under load.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 17, 2013)

check  this out HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com its A10 apu laptop


----------

